# The Best of Charter Boat Fishing in Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: The Best of Charter Boat Fishing in Florida
Charter boat fishing is very popular in the Gulf states. The number of active charter boats fishing the Gulf is constantly changing. The U.S. Gulf of Mexico Charter Boat Industry estimates between 800-1,000 charter boats are now taking anglers fishing in the Gulf. Hubbard's Marina, Madeira Beach, Florida, has been operating both head & charter boats for decades. Currently Hubbard's operates four charter boats serving natives and tourists alike. Each boat has its own 'personality'!* Each is different, however, all are serious fishing machines for serious fishermen/women who love to have a great time while catching fish, a lot of fish.
Let's take a look!
First up the 40 foot Morgan named the 'HUB:'*
The HUB offers a huge live well, shade, and the ability to take rough water. It is a, 'Fishing machine'!



The team of Captain Anthony & Mike are as serious about catching fish as anyone:




Captain Joe also runs the HUB. This young man started his career as a deck hand, earned his 100 Ton Master License, and is now one of the best, most productive, Captains in the business:

What an honor fishing with Mrs. Jenny Hubbard, Captain Mark Hubbard's wife. This lady, this anglerette, can teach the very best, how-to:

Want to learn how to catch Hogfish? Watch Jenny:



Ladies are always a welcome addition. Only one problem... It's embarrassing when they show-us-up!



The grouper are running big, plentiful, and ready for a fight:




Talk about ready for a fight:


Talk about beauty:

Talk about taming the hot Florida sun:

After a cool, relaxing, swim... It's back at the dock:



Even the best in the business, Captain Garett Hubbard, is ever so proud of Captain Joe:

Next, the boat that is faster than fast, the Flying HUB l:



The man himself, Captain Mark Hubbard:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Fourth generation Vice-President and co-owner, Captain Mark's son, Captain Dylan Hubbard:




Captain Joey Drew:




'Faster than fast'... deep drop in one day:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Back at the dock:

Which boat, what bait? Decision time is never easy:

'Impossible' decision? How about fishing in luxury? The 60 foot Hatteras, Mrs. HUB:


















Coming soon, in my next report, the one of a kind, Flying HUB ll:

The Best of Charter Boat Fishing in Florida

Thanks to Mr. John Longo, Toronto, Canada, for providing technical support, and proof reading:

Without the help, of Mr. Longo, and Captain Dylan Hubbard, this report would not be possible.* Thank you


----------

